# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Форумчане Ставропольского и Краснодарского края собираемся здесь!

## MAGISTRA

Здравствуйте! Уважаемые коллеги Северо-Кавказского Округа и Краснодарского края! Мы все соседи! Мы рядом!  Предлагаю познакомиться! Впереди много красивых и знаменательных событий форума и МОД "Интернациональный Дом Творчества". Вместе - мы сможем многое! Да и просто дружить.. Из Ставрополя в Краснодар и на море - 5 часов, до Кисловодска - 3 часа,до Майкопа - 6 часов ,Невинномысск -  1 час.. Да разве это время и расстояние! А иногда помощь и поддержка очень нужны всем нам! 
                                                                       Марина Голик - Ставрополь

----------


## MAGISTRA

Девочки и мальчики! Еще раз напоминаю о нашей теме!  Я понимаю,что у нас сложный регион и свой особый менталитет, но впереди планируется и встречи и ряд проектов.. Хотелось бы собрать команду творческих людей для этих целей. Если кто не хочет светиться,то напишите в личку..Буду иметь в виду,что на перспективу есть люди для работы и общения!

----------


## Alenajazz

*MAGISTRA*,
 Марина, а Ростовскую область приглашаешь???? (из Ростова до Краснодара 4 часа на скоростной электричке, а до Ессентуков - 7 часов)
Короче, я в команде, если берёте....:smile:

----------


## MAGISTRA

Алена!  Добро пожаловать! Очень рада,что ТЫ и в твоем лице вся Ростовская область  присоединилась к нам!! :flower:

----------


## dviv

Марина. Умница, что пытаешься нас всех объединить. Скажи ты в ноябре на Форум едешь? Вроде бы видел твою фамилию. Там бы можно было всем встретится из нашего региона и поговорить на эту тему.
 Я Диканский Владимир из с. Дивное Ставропольский край

----------


## MAGISTRA

Володя! Привет! Рада,что начались отзывы "наших" :smile: Да,я еду..уже недели считаю))

----------


## Megatoi

Марина,я пока не из Краснодарского региона:biggrin:но квартиру там уже купила и планирую за предстоящие полгода поменять гражданство и страну соответственно..совсем скоро стану краснодарчанкой и очень бы хотелось приехать в город,в котором уже будут единомышленники и просто хорошие знакомые люди..Слышала очень много о специфике людей,которые живут в ваших регионах..что народ не простой,избалованный..но надеюсь,что просто наговаривают:biggrin:Все мы люди,все мы человеки.рада знакомству! искренне!

----------


## MAGISTRA

А я очень рада,что эта тема оживает! Мне очень нравится Краснодарский край.. Я жалею,что не осталась там после универа..Развитый,перспективный..Хороший выбор!! Добро пожаловать!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Слышала очень много о специфике людей,которые живут в ваших регионах..что народ не простой,избалованный..но надеюсь,что просто наговаривают


Надеюсь скоро поздравить с новосельем! А народ везде одинаковый - разное лишь наше отношение. Я переехала в Ростовскую область из Восточной Сибири. Разница лишь в климатических условиях. Здесь теплее!:rolleyes:

----------


## dviv

Поздравляю со скорым новосельем. Люди у нас ,как и везде, разные . Так что желаю поскорей обжиться :flower:

----------


## Илянушка

> Марина,я пока не из Краснодарского региона:biggrin:но квартиру там уже купила и планирую за предстоящие полгода поменять гражданство и страну соответственно..совсем скоро стану краснодарчанкой и очень бы хотелось приехать в город,в котором уже будут единомышленники и просто хорошие знакомые люди..Слышала очень много о специфике людей,которые живут в ваших регионах..что народ не простой,избалованный..но надеюсь,что просто наговаривают:biggrin:Все мы люди,все мы человеки.рада знакомству! искренне!


Добро пожаловать в Краснодар, Наталья!!! Я тоже только 4-ый год здесь, но всё ничего - радует! А насчёт встречи земляков - я всегда ЗА!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Radion68

Я из солнечной Карачаево - Черкессии. Надеюсь, что мой регион не останется в стороне. Я тоже хочу  новых встреч, знакомств с единомышленниками. Наша "сторона" как - то не очень активно встречается, в отличии от Сибири и центральной России, или может быть я не в курсе? Спасибо за приглашение к объединению.

----------


## Megatoi

боже..как здорово..ну вот уже и не так страшно уезжать..пусть меня там ещё не ждут..но позвонить уже там точно есть кому...

----------


## raritetca

Я из Ставрополя! Здорово, что мы стали объединяться!

----------


## Ludochka-69

Всем привет!  Мариш, с почином! В городе встречаемся редко, так хоть на форуме чаще. Я с ВАМИ конечно!
raritetca, , а где посмотреть кто ты? Наверняка, знакомы.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Ребята,раз уж мы объединяемся - давайте не просто себя обозначать.. Кто от куда..  Я прошу представляться кто просто по никам! Это важно!
Спасибо всем,кто уже с нами!!! Рады!!!

*Добавлено через 2 часа 9 минут*
Вот хотела обсудить тему поездок на семинары и встречи.. И Володя в "личке" такое предложение озвучил.. Есть команды Украины, Немцы,Москвичи,Питерцы итд. Один в поле не воин:smile: И нам тоже надо делать свою команду..И представлять наши регионы совместно и в визитках и перспективных проектах. У кого какие мысли.. И кто мы? Южане:rolleyes: как назваться..

----------


## нусечка

Наконец-то, здравствуй, мой Северный Кавказ, привет, девчонки и мальчишки всех рангов и возрастов! Я Инна , живу на Ставрополье , город Мимне6ральные Воды.Готова объединяться , встречаться , соревноваться, учиться. Сбылась мечта!Спасибо, оленька!

----------


## Илянушка

> Южане как назваться..


Вот так и назваться - ЮЖАНЕ!

----------


## Alenajazz

> И кто мы?


можно взять одно из исторических названий:
Скифы
Сарматы
Роксоланы

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Я прошу представляться


Алёна Краснокутская, хореограф, Таганрог.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Девчонки!Алена,Ира!! Отлично! :flower:  Уже чувствуется сила))! Бум. все думать..
Инна из  Мин. Вод и Радион 68( -я думала ты муж.,а ты очень красивый жен.)))!! Молодцы,что из засады вышли!! :br:  
Кому я о себе не рассказала можно "вконтакте" глянуть.. Я там еще под другой фамилией..

----------


## Любаша И.

Всем приветик,а я из столицы Адыгеи города МАЙКОПА!!!!!Вот так!!!!!Друзья мои,прекрасен наш союз!И я к вам в Теремок))))))))

----------


## baterflay-13

И меня примите, земляки! И в моем лице музруков Невинномысска. Я - Ирина Ткаченко. Очень рада теме и общению, а то аж завидно, как девочки из Сибири общаются...

----------


## MAGISTRA

Ирина,Люба! Добро пожаловать!! Обживайте новый дом! :flower:

----------


## нусечка

предложение: назовем команду в два слова% Мы - с Кавказа. С этим можно сыграть интонационно, рсасшифровать и т.д.По- маяковски " ..весомор. грубо, зримо.." О б с у д и м!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Мы объединяем в теме и в команде  два округа и ЮФО и Сев.Кав.

----------


## К.Е.Л.

> Ребята,раз уж мы объединяемся - давайте не просто себя обозначать.. Кто от куда..  Я прошу представляться кто просто по никам! Это важно!
> Спасибо всем,кто уже с нами!!! Рады!!!
> 
> *Добавлено через 2 часа 9 минут*
> Вот хотела обсудить тему поездок на семинары и встречи.. И Володя в "личке" такое предложение озвучил.. Есть команды Украины, Немцы,Москвичи,Питерцы итд. Один в поле не воин:smile: И нам тоже надо делать свою команду..И представлять наши регионы совместно и в визитках и перспективных проектах. У кого какие мысли.. И кто мы? Южане:rolleyes: как назваться..


Здравствуйте, земляки!!! Наконец-то я дождалась этой темы!!!  Я из Ставропольского края. Примите меня?  Готова помогать в составлении визиток от нашего края!!! Короче, мои мозги в вашем распоряжении!!:biggrin:

----------


## Любаша И.

Нас становится больше и это здорово.

----------


## Коше4ка

А я тоже с Кавказа! И Кисловодске была , и в Пятигорске, и в Ставрополе,и в Минводах, и в Краснодаре!!! Мне на автобусе меньше суток ехать, испытанно не один раз!!! Как насчет Баку?!

----------


## veksha

И меня в команду возмите - я из Белой Калитвы Ростовской области. До Таганрога всего лишь 3,5 часа. Вот в Майкопе не была (жаль-жаль), а в Краснодарском крае в станице Коневской живет институтская однокурсница. Давайте дружить!

----------


## Марина Машкова

Здравствуйте !!! Примите в коллектив Марина Машкова из Невинномысска, Ставропольский край.

----------


## Radion68

Привет всем!!! Как здорово, что мы все таки имеем возможность, (теперь уже, спасибо инету) общаться вместе, хотя конечно, расстояние между нами ,согласитесь не маленькое. Я думаю. что название нам надо придумать легкое, например -Солнечная страна, ее жители будут общаться, разговаривать, надеюсь, встречаться вместе. Хотя и Южане, тоже нормально.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Наши люди!!!!! Напоминаю!! Мы здесь!! Знаю еще очень много форумчан не вышли на связь,надеюсь это временно!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Солнечная страна,


Как вариант:
Дети солнца
Солнечные люди

----------


## MAGISTRA

Алена,какая у тебя аватарка..Ты такая счастливая!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ты такая счастливая!


Это я замуж выходила во второй раз! (недавно, 11 ноября 2009 года)

----------


## MAGISTRA

Поздравляю! Скоро юбилей у молодожен!! :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Скоро юбилей


Хотим съездить куда-нибудь. Думаем пока....

----------


## tataluna

С удовольствием встаю в ваши ряды!
Королёва Наталия Краснодарский кр. Ст. Полтавская :Aga: 

Собираюсь поехать в Питер на мартовскую тамадею кто со мной?
если честно, боязно одной в поезде, а в компании всегда веселее:smile:

мой тел: 8(918)194-30-94

----------


## MAGISTRA

Наташа,привет! :flower:  Я еду..Людмила ( Людочка 69) так что не боись..наши будут!! Поэтому и мозгуем над названием,концепцией нашей южной команды на такие случаи и вообще!

----------


## tataluna

Вы уже в списке?








				__________________[/QUOTE]

----------


## Megatoi

ой:frown:Вы в марте?а мне так вас хотелось в январе увидеть..((((Наташ,я в станице Павловской иногда проживаю))а теперь конкретно в сам Краснодар поеду.А команду надо точно называть как то связано с солнцем..его там предостаточно..Земля солнца)))Земля любви)))Ставро-красно-кавказкий край--однозначно рай! :Aga: :biggrin Как там рай звучит на разных языках?---эдем?парадиз?

----------


## tataluna

от нас до Краснодара 60 км :Aga:

----------


## Любаша И.

Интересно а ещё с Майкопа кто-нибудь есть здесь....У нас говорят ведущих,активно работающх, около 70 насчитывается!!!!!! А я вот думаю стать 71 или нет,самоуверенности и пинка под мягкое место не хватает!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Я в январе еду точно,а в марте по финансам не знаю,но хочу очень..

*Добавлено через 2 часа 22 минуты*
Кому нравятся линеечки для форума..можно скачать и поставить на нашем форуме..
Вот здесь: http://www.magicwish.ru/index/lineec...a_foruma/0-122

----------


## ира10

Разрешите вступить в ваши(наши) ряды! Здравствуйте, я Ирина, живу в г.Прохладный,  КБР. На форуме не очень давно. Больше конечно пользователь и слушатель, но стараюсь иногда,чем нибудь помочь. Будем дружить.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Ира,привет! Была в Прохладном на рынке))) Мой муж рядом живет))  Естественно тамадишь? А почему слушатель и смотритель??

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

> ой:frown:Вы в марте?а мне так вас хотелось в январе увидеть


Увидишься,увидишься!!!!
А в марте,*ТЫ*,точно к нам!!!!!
И нас твоя прописка в паспорте,не интересует!!!!:biggrin:
Наташка,ты прописана у нас в сердце,и у нас на Сибирской Тамадее.. :Oj: 

Всех,кто устал от жары,мы ждём всех у нас!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Ирида

Марина, какая ты молодчина! Вобщем я с вами! С удовольствием и большой радостью встаю под знамена нашего объединения! Да, Наташа, быстрей перебирайся к нам, будем тебя ждать, покажу все, что у нас есть здесь хорошего.
Да, меня зовут Ирина, я из Краснодара
Звоните
8-918-62-65-208
Пишите
prazdnik777@inbox.ru

----------


## MAGISTRA

Ирочка! С радостью принимаем!!! :flower:

----------


## tataluna

*Ирида*,
 Привет Ирина:smile:
В Питер в марте едишь?
Если да, поехали вместе!
Веселее дорога будет :Aga: 

тел: 8(918)194-30-94

----------


## Alenajazz

*MAGISTRA*,
*Марина! С Днём рождения!* Любви, счастья, хорошего настроения, здоровья и денег!

----------


## tataluna

*Мариночка!
 С днём рождения!!!*

----------


## MAGISTRA

Спасибо,девчонки,огромное за поздравление!!! Очень рада,что Вы есть!!!! И от себя желаю вам счастья в жизни и радости в душе!!  :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ира10

Марина! Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям с Днем рождения! Здоровья и счастья в семье! Отвечаю на вопрос: я  тамада на семейных и дружеских вечеринках как говорят душа компании, а также помогаю в организации праздников в школе(я в родительском комитете). Очень много почерпнула с форума, очень очень много.... Даже все мои друзья заметили, что я повысила квалификацию. Я конечно горжусь и хвастаюсь, что учусь заочно у профессионалов. Спасибо, что вы все есть и помогаете нам самоучкам тоже приносить людям радость. Ирина из Прохладного

----------


## dviv

Да, давно сюда не заходил, а тут жизнь кипит. Марин твою идею об организации собственных сборов у нас в ЮФО ПОДДЕРЖИВАЮ. Если получится поговорим об этом на Форуме Тамада плюс. И вообще считаю, что нужно свой профсоюз создать, чтоб вместе решать разные задачи. А проблем у нас всех хватает. 
А название должно быть у нас узнаваемо - например- ЮЖНЫЙ ВЕТЕР или ЮЖНЫЙ ПОТОК. С уважением ко всем Вам - Владимир :flower:

----------


## MAGISTRA

Да,Володя..Потихонечку собираемся..Знаю еще очень много на форуме наших земляков. Жду всех с нетерпением..
Ты определился с поездкой..Я чего-то одна боюсь..Может на поезде?

----------


## dviv

Марина. Если тебе не трудно узнать в Ставрополе когда и по каким дням идут поезда на Москву. Нам нужно 15 быть утром уже там. На какое время брать билеты? У меня тут еще со свадьбой 13 ноября неизвестно. Будет она или нет. Я оч.хочу пообщаться и с тобой и с многими форумчанами Ставропольчанами. Уж поговорить есть о чем. Вон в Моем мире говорим с ведущими из разных регионов, а проблемы одни и те же везде. Интересно кто как из нх выпутывается. Да и вообще - общение - это движение в будущее.

----------


## MAGISTRA

А у меня не получается зарегистрироваться в моем мире..не пускает .. Я узнаю

----------


## dviv

А чего не получается - то. Регистрируешься вводишь свои данные и вперед. Там и с помощью наушников чассами сидим общаемся. Когда время позволяет. Информацией разной делимся и т.д. :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

tataluna! С Днём рождения!!!!!! Как сибирячка сибирячке желаю тебе побольше тепла!!!!! И природного и душевного!

----------


## tataluna

Спасибо! :Aga:

----------


## tataluna

Добро пожаловать! :Aga: 
В Питер в марте кто поедет?
Я еду:smile:
Ирида едет:smile:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Доброго времени!Александ КЭП Ковтунов из Таганрога приветствует вас!!!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Саша! Приветствую! Добро пожаловать! :Ok:

----------


## MAGISTRA

Дорогие коллеги,друзья!
    Люблю я планов громадье!! То,что мы потихоньку собираемся в нашей теме - это хорошо! Конечно мечтаю,чтобы наши форумчане активно себя здесь показывали,но видимо со временем все это придет.Хотелось бы продолжить наше знакомство не только на форуме,но и в реале. 
             Как представитель МОД в нашем регионе задумываю совместно( или под эгидой МОД уже мной созданные проекты с многолетним опытом) с  администрацией форума ряд встреч, семинаров,фестивалей и конкурсов. И официальное открытие нашего представительства. Которое состоится в Ставрополе до конца года.. Время и дата будут сообщены чуть пожже. Поэтому собираю базу данных всех наших коллег. Мне важно ваше мнение,на сколько вам интересно это направление,как вы видите себя в этой работе,чем вы можете быть полезны на ваш взгляд.  Хотелось бы узнать чем вы занимаетесь,увлекаетесь дополнительно. Кому интересно проявить себя в качестве педагога,тренера,члена жюри итд. Где вы были,что вам понравилось. Скажу сразу,что я планирую деятельность в регионах масштабную,не ограничивая в сфере личной занятости.  И направление праздничной индустрии,и для хореографов,педагогов -организаторов, муз.руков) Верю,что в перспективе это будет не только движением альтруистов,но и возможность заработать.. Жду ваших сообщений,предложений. Пишите сюда,в личку,в скайп..

----------


## MAGISTRA

Южане! Жду с нетерпением Вас!

----------


## Лерченок

Мариночка, я тут!!! Просто сто лет не была на форуме, пока не купила детям компьютер никак не могла отвоевать  у них лимит времени для себя. Так что я и не знала, что тут такая тема славная. Жаль на форум Тамады плюс поездка у меня сорвалась. Мою бабушку кладут в госпиталь с 10 ноября на 3 недели, обидно, но ничего не поделаешь, нужно быть рядом. Сейчас снова знакомлюсь с нашим форумом, особенно после реконструкции я как в другом мире. ищу свои любимые темы, своих друзей по самой первой Питерской тамадее. Твою идею поддерживаю полностью! Я из Ставрополя (это для тех кто меня не знает)

----------


## MAGISTRA

Лера, рада,что ты пришла.  Что с бабушкой?

----------


## Лерченок

Ее как ветерана труда и войны направляют от поликлиники полечиться в госпиталь в Горячеводск. но страшновато ее отпускать. В том году она туда съездила, приехала худющая, память потеряла, ничего дома не узнавала, спрашивала - а это мой шкаф? а что в нем? вообщем после этого госпиталя ее еле вытянули мы её обратно. Но тогда она ездила лечиться на новогодние каникулы и ими там вообще не занимались, у врачей тоже праздник был. а ей надо и голову полечить - слух, память. И руки у нее обе плохо работают, падала зимой, руки повредила, до сих пор никак ими в полной мере не владеет. Но нужно нам туда к ней будет постоянно ездить, следить, чтобы она ела, иначе она забывает, что надо есть. С врачами поговорить, чтобы  отнеслись по человечески. Так что пока вот такие дела. Но она сама хочет туда поехать, поэтому мы не отговариваем, но хотим взять это лечение под свой контроль.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Слава Богу,что для профилактики! Желаю удачи!  И ЗДОРОВЬЯ БАБУШКЕ!!!
А вообще странная больница..

----------


## MAGISTRA

Еще раз копирую обращение к "землякам" и не только!
Как представитель МОД в нашем регионе задумываю совместно( или под эгидой МОД уже мной созданные проекты с многолетним опытом) с администрацией форума ряд встреч, семинаров,фестивалей и конкурсов. И официальное открытие нашего представительства. Которое состоится в Ставрополе до конца года.. Время и дата будут сообщены чуть пожже. Поэтому собираю базу данных всех наших коллег. Мне важно ваше мнение,на сколько вам интересно это направление,как вы видите себя в этой работе,чем вы можете быть полезны на ваш взгляд. Хотелось бы узнать чем вы занимаетесь,увлекаетесь дополнительно. Кому интересно проявить себя в качестве педагога,тренера,члена жюри итд. Где вы были,что вам понравилось. Скажу сразу,что я планирую деятельность в регионах масштабную,не ограничивая в сфере личной занятости. И направление праздничной индустрии,и для хореографов,педагогов -организаторов, муз.руков) Верю,что в перспективе это будет не только движением альтруистов,но и возможность заработать.. Жду ваших сообщений,предложений. Пишите сюда,в личку,в скайп..

----------


## Radion68

Если бы это произошло, я например, была бы только рада очень, очень. Хочется посмотреть работу своих колег, что-то свое показать. Например, я много лет работаю преподавателем в музыкальной школе, худруком в доме культуры, правда не так давно, но какой-то опыт все же есть. Готовлю и провожу мероприятия, документацию, пытаюсь найти себя в праздничной индустрии, но там  не очень уверенна.Так что, идея эта очень хорошая. Можно меня уже в список записать на какой нибудь семинар?

----------


## MAGISTRA

Света,мы только начинаем. План мероприятий разрабатывается. Что тебе интересно,какие темы. Расскажи о свей деятельности подробно,если это возможно ( в личку) Какие интересные личности есть в вашем регионе. Мне интересно все.

----------


## rusalo4ka

Добрый вечер, девочки и мальчики, примите и меня в Южный Теремок. Перечитала  тему несколько раз и решилась написать. Чем смогу быть полезной, пока не знаю, но думаю пригожусь. Очень хочется живого общения. 
Мой телефон: 8-918-075-43-15.
Скайп: 8881624marina (подскажите, как значок выставить)

----------


## MAGISTRA

Добро пожаловать! Чувствуй себя здесь свободно и  уверенно!!! :Aga:

----------


## dviv

Девчонки я тут про меня не забыли? Я помимо ведущего работаю в училище у нас и дополнительно веду музыкальный кружок. Счас работаю над созданием команды КВН при училище. Но столько подводных камней вокруг. Сразу затребовали Рабочую программу и все что к ней прилагается. Вообщем проблем хватает. О детях вот только в последнюю очередь думают. А жаль. Ведь мы для них стараемся, что б не на наркотики упали где-нибудь.

----------


## Любаша И.

> Мне важно ваше мнение,на сколько вам интересно это направление,как вы видите себя в этой работе,чем вы можете быть полезны на ваш взгляд. ..


Доброе время суток! 
Марина, уточните пожалуйста В какой именно работе? Открытие представительства или вообще в своей?


Пару слов о себе.  В индустрии праздника я работаю совсем недавно, даже ещё не зарегистрировалась в нологовой (кстати вопрос на засыпку:когда стоит это сделать,заказов пока маловат-то 1-3 в месяц).В основном, по заказу веду детские праздники в образе Феи, реже юбилеи и свадьбы.Работаю воспитателем в психоневрологическом диспансере. Составляю,переделываю уже готовый сценарии,вношу что-то своё, сочиняю, придумываю, (хотя думаю-это наверно, стандартный набор любого ведущего). Пытаюсь не стоять на месте.

Предложение. Марина, а что если нам придумать анкету, для стандартизации и базы данных,(каждый бы ее заполнил из участников нашего края и прислал тебе)....??!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*MAGISTRA*, привет!
Я занимаюсь организацией праздников только для своей семьи и своего танцевального коллектива. Основная работа - хореограф. Вторая работа - тоже хореограф (т о есть, у меня 2 танцевальных коллектива)
 Хочу участвовать в семинаре, могу предложить свои знания и умения в качестве преподавателя современного танца. Имею опыт проведения мастер-классов по современной хореографии. Много работаю и в составе жюри. Хобби - вязание игрушек.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Люба,хорошая мысль по поводу анкеты. Это отлично. Надо подумать..У кого какие еще предложения есть - пишите..Дело важное и нужное. Обсудив тему открытия представительства с Мариной Зайкиной приняли решение назначить это мероприятие после Питерской тамадеи. Возможно это будет февраль.

----------


## rusalo4ka

Марина, доброе утро! Как долго ещё до февраля! Может, стоит запланироваться семинар с участием мастеров, думаю всем будет интересно!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Марина,мастера будут обязательно. Может на декабрь организовать дружескую встречу? Познакомимся,поговорим..
Алена - семинар для хореографов запланировала тоже. Хореография моя страсть.  В марте провожу межрегиональный конкурс "Танцующий город",к Международному Дню танца..В этом названии он уже 5 лет существует. А до этого еще лет 6 в разных вариантах. Развивались. Мне бы хотелось тебя видеть в перспективе в составе команды..А что касается мастер-классов по хореографии на сегодня тоже собираю базу данных педагогов. Пиши в личку..Кто нравится,с кем работали..

----------


## Alenajazz

> В марте провожу межрегиональный конкурс "Танцующий город",к Международному Дню танца..


День танца же 29 апреля...
Насчёт декабря - не уверена... На работе - самый сенокос, подготовка к новогодним мероприятиям (у нас же по пять "ёлок" в день) Но... Как решит большинство!



> "Танцующий город",


Скинешь Положение????




> Кто нравится,с кем работали..


Разъясни, плиз, что имелось в виду... Педагоги, у которых была на семинарах и мастер-классах? Тебя интересует Южный регион или Всероссийский, или Международный уровень?

----------


## MAGISTRA

Да,Алена..все правильно  апрель..29 и проводила.. День в день. Сейчас планирую внести изменения в технологию проведения мероприятия.
И ты правильно поняла,меня интересуют мастера: все направления хореографии. И конечно уровень российский и международный.

----------


## olga08

Принимайте и меня в Ваши ряды  
тел. 89184788256, 89618548817  
http://vkontakte.ru/tamada.krasnodar
polyakova-olga@mail.ru

----------


## MAGISTRA

Оля,добро пожаловать! Обживайся! :Drag 03:

----------


## rusalo4ka

Добрый вечер всем! Марин, в декабре, наверное, в самом деле сложно, подготовка, праздники, а хотелось бы. 
В перспективе в команду - пожалуйста, хотя я далека от хореографии. По образованию и основному месту работы- учитель русского языка и литературы. А семинар бы хотелось по проведению праздников.

----------


## нусечка

марина , добрый день! Долгое время не общались- была на выезде. Очень интересны Ваши предложения. Принимаю.Есть предложение собраться у нас в Минеральных Водах из некоторых соображений: 1. Очень удобно, така все дороги сходятся у нас;
2. Не менее важно: в нашем городе есть очень сильные ведущие;
Я работаю практически по всем регионам Кавказа и мне очень приятно, что сей факт  подчеркивают многие.К сожалению, я в своем городе не работаю, но основа сильнейшая здесь. С уважением, Инна

----------


## MAGISTRA

Нусечка,привет! Тоже только приехала с форума, "отхожу" от эмоций и блужданий по метро с тяжелыми сумками)) 
Предложение по Мин.Водам хорошее, будем рассматривать.
 :Ok:  Всех с  наступившей подготовкой к Новогодним праздникам! Пусть будет много заказов с хорошей зарплатой!

----------


## Любаша И.

Друзья!Я к Вам с вопросиком (Марин можно?) у нас в городе очень мало магазинов с атрибутами для праздника, направленность есть у одного - салон праздников Элит(причем товары из Китая),цены тоже элитные. А где вы закупаетесь? Хочу купить костюм ДМ и Снегурочки или же проще заказать,посоветуйте подскажите....Вот думаю может в Краснодар смотаться) Спрашиваю у Вас,так как вы ближе по региону.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Люба,не только можно,но и обязательно нужно! И вопросы задавать и просто поболтать..
У нас костюмы продают на рынке и в магазинах. Если хочешь я посмотрю и скажу цену.
Посмотри здесь:
http://www.sweetcottage.ru/vsroslie_kostyimi
http://www.td-karnaval.ru/catalog/2/
http://stavropol.tiu.ru/p96848-proda...da-moroza.html
Моя Снегурка и ДМ сами себе шьют..

----------


## shoymama

> ....Вот думаю может в Краснодар смотаться) Спрашиваю у Вас,так как вы ближе по региону.


 В Анапе есть очень неплохой магазин подарков возле Магнита, что за памятником Ленину. Там  круглый год карнавальная продукция есть. И в Универмаге на втором этаже - тоже неплохой отдел (ул Горького). Когда приезжаю отдыхать - всегда что-нибудь беру. Может, туда попадешь быстрее?

Пы.Сы. А можно я к вам сюда забегать буду иногда - поболтать? Может, чем пригожусь...   [img]http://s15.******info/bae6ae1bb37e74be58ddac5de844044a.gif[/img]

----------


## Alenajazz

> я к вам сюда забегать буду иногда - поболтать? Может, чем пригожусь..


Ещё как пригодишься!!!! Велком! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Ирида

Всем здравствуйте! Марина, я хотела бы спросить , а наш форум в ЮФО, будет рассчитан на один день или тоже, как в Питере, несколько дней?

----------


## Лилиана Исакова

Друзья помогите! Пожалуйста, мне  нужны на свадьбу армянские тосты или притчи!!!! Заранее вас благодарю !

----------


## Alenajazz

*Лилиана Исакова*, почитай:
http://region.rc-mir.com/topic786671_0.html

----------


## Марина Машкова

Спасибо зха подсказку! Обязательно воспользуюсь.

----------


## MAGISTRA

> один день или тоже, как в Питере, несколько дней?


Думаю,что несколько дней.. мы наверно за один день ничего не успеем..

----------


## dviv

> В Анапе есть очень неплохой магазин подарков возле Магнита, что за памятником Ленину. Там  круглый год карнавальная продукция есть. И в Универмаге на втором этаже - тоже неплохой отдел (ул Горького). Когда приезжаю отдыхать - всегда что-нибудь беру. Может, туда попадешь быстрее?
> 
> Пы.Сы. А можно я к вам сюда забегать буду иногда - поболтать? Может, чем пригожусь...   [img]http://s15.******info/bae6ae1bb37e74be58ddac5de844044a.gif[/img]


Оля - откуда такие познание по нашему региону? БРАВО. Хоть здесь и запрещено печатать большими буквами, но все равно БРАВО. Мы всегда и веэде тебе рады.

----------


## shoymama

Спасибо, Володь! 
Про познания: 1. Хорошая подруга живет в Туапсе. 2. На машине с палаткой объехали бОльшую часть Краснодарского края, 3. Часто отдыхаю в Анапе. И вообще там мои родовые корни (большая часть). Тянет!

----------


## Любаша И.

ОЙ! Всем огромное спасибо за отклик!
Я, Мариночка, костюмы я уже заказала у портной, будет шить на дому, конечно пока эконом класса, но для начала пойдут....
Я любитель задавать вопросы,Люба-любопытная..Вот и опять у меня возник вопросик,а каковы расценки на новый год и предновогодние дни на вызов деда мороза, корпоратив, квартирник, просто поздравление в офис....в нашем районе,понятно под одну гребенку сложно свести, но прицениться хочется, и на сколько расчитана Ваша программа по времени....
Ииииии...а можно ещё один вопросик,работала на Свадьбе с музыкантами,а они меня отчитали,что свой микрофон ведущей нужен,вот теперь и в размышлениях что это такое и с чем его едят, знаю что нужен беспроводной, голосовой, говорят шур неплохая фирма,а что вы посоветуете и сколько он может стоить?Спасибо за внимание к моей персоне, жду ваших драгоценных ответов!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Люба, думаю,что решение шить костюм правильное,по своему вкусу сделаешь.. :Tender:  По поводу микрофонов,тоже пройденный этап))) И отчитывали и скандалили,в итоге конечно лучше ни от кого не зависеть. Есть много фирм,надо советоваться со специалистом,ехать на фирму ( у нас магазин есть "Музыкальные технологии" к примеру,возможно и у тебя в городе подобное есть или где ваши музыканты покупают) Кто-то любит "шур",кто-то "AKG",мне именно эта фирма нравится, голос обалденно звучит, у нас простые "Инвотоны" Китай..мы даже для ДК покупали именно "Инвотон" по цене 8.000 тыс. Тут именно выбирать как звучит, показатели..Я люблю вокальные,они более чувствительные,можно регулировать,но это под мой голос.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Сегодня отмечает День рождения замечательный человек - Люба Иванова!! Люба,от всей души,самые лучшие пожелания в день варенья :Tender:  Счастья безграничного!! Любви - самой настоящей!! Процветания в профессии!! Радости и добра!! :Yahoo:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: f

Дорогие коллеги! Друзья! Южане!
Самая горячая пора, которую мы ждем,волнуемся,сочиняем,зажигаем!
У кого-то уже во всю идут корпоративы, идут к своим "ожидателям" Дед Морозы и Снегурочки! А значит Новый год для нас уже наступил! Пусть эта новогодняя  компания станет для вас самой денежной,радостной и легкой! 
Пусть все задумки реализовываются на "ура"! Самых веселых заказчиков и главное - богатейших!!! 
Пусть Новый год принесет вам только положительные эмоции, заряд энергии и желание творить еще больше!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!! :019:  :011:  :066:

----------


## Radion68

Спасибо, огромное!  С наступающим Новым Годом !!!

----------


## Любаша И.

Спасибо!Очень приятно читать про себя вовсеуслышанье!!!!Прям аж нос к поталку!Спасибо ещё раз!

----------


## Марина Машкова

Вот и наступил он - Новый год!!! Всех с праздником, здоровья, счастья, успехов, удачи, и конечно же побольше заказов! 
С новым годом друзья!!!

----------


## baranvagalina

С Новым годом коллеги и земляки! Впервые на этой страничке, безумно рада...

----------


## гармашева26



----------


## shoymama

[img]http://s.******info/4fb88f263358f7bbb7ece0da4a0da774.gif[/img] [img]http://s.******info/6f475cecaec8f61d7f6e9b947d3c8480.gif[/img] [img]http://s.******info/ea5a9fecff149301df653b0f6f21184e.gif[/img] [img]http://s.******info/f792b8b305aa3e8a9acabc9dc074c96c.gif[/img]

----------


## angara26

Марина, молодец! Идея объединения - замечательная  :Ok:  Галина Жданова, Ставрополь

----------


## MAGISTRA

Галя! :Laie 22:  В добрый час!  Добро пожаловать!! :Ok:

----------


## dviv

Привет всемвсемвсем. Хочу поздравить всех с прошедшими праздниками. И сказать всем -Быть Добру. И в добрый путь. Идея хорошая. только вот времени нет помочь тебе Марина. Но буду стараться. Обращайся - всегда сделаю все что в моих силах

----------


## tataluna

Южане!
Кто едет в Питер? Пока есть свободные места!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E5%E2%E0/page5

----------


## clip

> Южане!
> Кто едет в Питер? Пока есть свободные места!
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E5%E2%E0/page5


С удовольствием)))
но.......не получается)))
Южане,всем отдохнуть классно,почерпнуть хорошего и внедрить  в жизнь)))
если не против,не выгоните с беседки Южной,буду рад)))
Реально - станица Павловская)))
очень приятно))))

----------


## clip

> ой:frown:Вы в марте?а мне так вас хотелось в январе увидеть..((((Наташ,я в станице Павловской иногда проживаю))а теперь конкретно в сам Краснодар поеду.А команду надо точно называть как то связано с солнцем..его там предостаточно..Земля солнца)))Земля любви)))Ставро-красно-кавказкий край--однозначно рай!:biggrin Как там рай звучит на разных языках?---эдем?парадиз?


очень приятно,))))

----------


## MAGISTRA

Виктор! Конечно не выгоним))) Нам мужчины нужны :Smile3:

----------


## clip

> Виктор! Конечно не выгоним))) Нам мужчины нужны


Спасибо,Маришка)))
Всегда к вашим услугам!!!

----------


## evochka2777

Всем приветы!
А я через год возвращаюсь на Родину, в Краснодар. 
Принимайте пополнение! Хоть пока и живу на Крайнем Севере.
У меня в Краснодаре мама, бабуля и теперь доча живет и учиться уже на втором курсе.
Все ждут меня.))) 
Так что, я ваша навеки!)))

----------


## ludmila_zub

Марина Голик, привет! Я на форуме год. Учусь у вас всему. Глотаю, перевариваю. Прощу взять в команду. На Тамадею пока  никак не соберусь, но с Питерской читаю все посты!!!! Здорово было бы замутить в Краснодаре. Я в 3 часах езды от него. Живу в станице, 5 лет веду свадьбы, юбилеи.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Можно желание загадывать)) Две Людмилы. Хлеб -соль! 

*ludmila_zub*, уже замутили))) но чуть дальше чем Краснодар
Уже давно ожидают южане и не только 
Итак,даю анонс: с 16 мая по 20 мая в г.Сочи состоится долгожданная встреча

----------


## shoymama

Уря!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![img]http://s17.******info/e0576d1520f2974ce085816701dc3f9d.gif[/img]

----------


## Инна Р.

> Итак,даю анонс: с 16 мая по 20 мая в г.Сочи состоится долгожданная встреча


А что такой скромный анонс??????? До мая не так далеко! Стучи во все колокола!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> с 16 мая по 20 мая в г.Сочи состоится долгожданная встреча


*Буду мысленно с вами!!!! Желаю успешного проведения встречи и воплощения всех задумок (сама уезжаю в эти даты на конкурс в Польшу...)*

----------


## ludmila_zub

Марина, спасибо за новость!! Теперь подробней... сколько, где, как?

----------


## Маргоshа

> Теперь подробней... сколько, где, как?


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## rusalo4ka

Итак,даю анонс: с 16 мая по 20 мая в г.Сочи состоится долгожданная встреча[/QUOTE]

Мариша, спасибо за приятную новость! Сообщай подробности скорее! Может чем помочь? :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## MAGISTRA

*ООО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества»*
*          Творческая Академия Работников Культуры и Образования "Эвента-Профи"*


* 16-20 мая 2011 год – СОЧИ /Адлер/*

*                       МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ МАСТЕРОВ ИНДУСТРИИ ПРАЗДНИКА*

* «АРТ - МАГИСТРАЛЬ -2011»       * 

(весенняя сессия)
 

*Приглашаем:* ведущих праздников, шоу-программ, организаторов праздничных мероприятий и  режиссеров, директоров и менеджеров event-компаний и праздничных агентств, руководителей творческих коллективов и объединений, руководителей и специалистов Домов культуры, Домов народного творчества, молодежной политики, дополнительного образования, менеджеров социально-культурной деятельности, руководителей и специалистов по воспитательной работе учебных заведений, санаториев, домов отдыха, аниматоров.
*
  «АРТ – МАГИСТРАЛЬ» - дорога творчества и** твоего** успеха:
*
*Обучение:* Мастер-классы, семинары, лекции, тренинги ведущих специалистов  в области индустрии праздника, event и шоу бизнеса, театрального и хореографического искусства, психологии, PR- технологий.
*
Обмен опытом:*  Авторские наработки участников *фестиваля, «он-лайн»  проекты.

Конкурс  профессионального мастерства!*

*Море общения и хорошего настроения!*


* Оргкомитет МФМИП «АРТ – Магистраль 2011»:*

•    *Марина Голик* – руководитель проекта, директор ТАРКО «Эвента-Профи», руководитель творческого центра «GM» СКФО

•    *Марина Зайкина* – президент ООО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества», председатель попечительского совета фестиваля. /Германия/

•    *Ольга Гришина* – арт-директор фестиваля, режиссер, ведущая /г. Брянск/

•    *Маргарита Мозговская* – директор по связям с общественностью, ведущая праздников /г. Белгород/


* Состав  творческого коллектива мастеров:*

•    *Татьяна Смирнягина* -  Засл. деятель искусств, кандидат искусствоведения, профессор, заведующая кафедрой социально-культурной деятельности (СКД) "Академии переподготовки работников искусства, культуры и туризма"/г. Москва/

•* Владислав Панфилов* – режиссер, креатор, сценарист, режиссер и художественный руководитель московского Театра Охочих комедиантов, автор многих работ по режиссуре массовых мероприятий/г. Москва/
*
•    Ася Беглярова* - сценарист, режиссер, организатор и ведущая праздников и торжеств, член международного клуба "Тамада Плюс", автор и ведущая семинаров "Школа невест", дипломированный участник международных и всеукраинских форумов ведущих праздничной индустрии, директор - Студии авторских праздников "31 июня" /г. Мариуполь/

•* Денис Блохнин* - руководитель технического отдела студии авторских праздников "31 июня" / г. Мариуполь/

•    *Татьяна Овчаренко* - психолог-консультант, коучер, бизнес – консультант /СКФО/
*
•    Станислав Щиголев* - владелец и генеральный продюсер Агентства Мероприятий «S.O. Creative Group»,кандидат наук искусствоведения, член экспертного совета делового союза организаторов мероприятий «Ивент Лига», председатель совета директоров ОАО « Первый Московский Холдинг Мероприятий»,преподаватель в школе event менеджеров «КнязевЪ». /г.Москва/

( специалисты в области хореографии, театрального искусства)


*    Программа фестиваля:*

-*"Сценарно-режиссерские технологии: тематическая программа с
             элементами театрализации"
*
-*"Сценарно-режиссерские технологии в контексте праздничной культуры!
*
-*"Собственное и  успешное event- агентство":*
         Рассекречиваем формулу успеха  управления в event- бизнесе".

-*"Интернет как рекламная площадка ведущего и компании по организации праздников".*
             Практические рекомендации  

*-"Арт -Психология":* 
Харизма ведущего; Креативность; Создание доверительных отношений;   Снятие блоков и зажимов; Работа со стрессом; Восстановление сил и энергии после мероприятий; профильные тренинги 
*
-"Актерское мастерство. Сценическая речь" * 
             Мастер класс ведущих специалистов
*
-"Игромарофон" - Мастер-класс* 

*-"Праздник без реквизита и костюмов"* 
Конкурс «Универсальные застольные игры и развлечения», «массовые конкурсы», 
новые конкурсы с предметом (принцип палки, шляпы)

-* Семинар-практикум "Ах, эта свадьба!"*

•    *Копилка мастера "Свадебный изюм -2011"* (авторские, адаптированные наработки участников фестиваля) 

•    *"Семинары для молодоженов (школа невест) и  другие нестандартные способы продвижения услуг"*

-*Семинар-практикум "Праздник детства":*

•    *"Методика создания детских программ, психологические и педагогические аспекты работы с детьми"*
*
•    Детский выпускной «он-лайн»*  (универсальные программы)
              (программы от участников фестиваля - длительностью 15 минут
            Образ, костюм ведущего, реквизит ) 

-*"Выпускной в старших классах – он-лайн "*   (заявки на участие: sttrazz@ya.ru)

*-Круглый стол – практикум  "Юбилеи"*

*-"Танцуют все!"*   Тренинг "Аниматорский танец в арсенале ведущего"



* Дополнительная информация:*

* По окончании  фестиваля  участникам выдается именной Сертификат.

 Стоимость участия: 14.000 рублей
*
_В оплату за участие входит:_
- Трансфер  (в обе стороны);

- Проживание в двухместных, трехместных номерах , 3х разовое питание;

- Сувенирная  и полиграфическая продукция для работы;

- Аккредитация, участие во всех проектах фестиваля;

- Видеоматериал;

Для участия в Международном Фестивале Мастеров Индустрии Праздника «Арт – Магистраль 2011»  необходимо заполнить  заявку и направить по адресу: sttrazz@ya.ru   до  30 марта  2011 года.


*ВНИМАНИЕ!* 
•    После получения заявки заключается договор. Подписанный договор высылается по факсу или на электронную почту (оригиналы всех документов привозятся с собой на фестиваль в 2-х экземплярах)

•    После перечисления средств за участие в фестивале, участник высылает копию платежного документа с обязательной пометкой (за кого перечислены денежные средства)

•    Проезд до города Сочи (Адлер)  и обратно – за счет участников. Билеты приобретаются  самостоятельно.

•    Фото – и видеосъемка во время всех мероприятий проекта осуществляется только  фотографами и операторами  фестиваля.

•    В случае изменении  в   программе проекта по не зависящим от оргкомитета  причинам (форс-мажор), участник будет информирован  незамедлительно.

Председатель оргкомитета МФМИП «АРТ-Магистраль»:
Директор ТАРКО «Эвента – Профи» 
Голик Марина Васильевна 
 Сот: 8-962-741-57-85

----------


## Alenajazz

*Знаю, что Владимир (dviv ) заглядывает в эту тему! И хочу его здесь поздравить от своего лица и лица всех южан С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! Желаю здоровья, успехов, интересных людей и счастья!*

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Володя! 
Ты удивительный человек!
Очень добрый! Располагающий! Отзывчивый!
Такие мужчины как ты - исключение и редкость!
Здоровья тебе! Творческих побед! Счастья большего в семье!
Гонораров тебе за 1 миллион!
П О З  Д Р А В Л Я Ю !!!*

----------


## Инна Р.

*




 Сообщение от MAGISTRA


МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ МАСТЕРОВ ИНДУСТРИИ ПРАЗДНИКА


*
Большому кораблю - большого плавания! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Очень интересно! Столько всего намечено! Супер! :Ok:

----------


## shoymama

В поздравлялке и написала и здесь хочу: Володька! С днюхой, Человечище!!!

[IMG]http://s6.******info/4cf9e85e57e1df7a7eda1525bf79d143.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ЗАМИР

Володя! Ты - лучший!   И пусть в этот день за меня поцелует тебя удача, а захочешь и обнимет.

----------


## KAlinchik

*MAGISTRA*, Мариша,может тему отдельную создашь по поводу семинара?

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Мариша,может тему отдельную создашь по поводу семинара?


Алина,конечно будет,жду Марину,чтобы с доп.функциями открыть.

----------


## Ирида

Здравствуйте,Марина. Это предварительная стоимость семинара или уже точная сумма? И еще вопрос, у меня в Сочи живет сестра, если без проживания, то какая сумма получается за участие ? Может я рано задаю вопрос, но уже хотелось бы прикинуть потяну я участие в нашем семинаре по своим финансам, ведь май не за горами, а заявку надо подать до 30 марта уже.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

БУДУ СТОПУДОВО! 
Зуб и не один даю! :Taunt:

----------


## MAGISTRA

Уважаемые форумчане! Прошу все вопросы задавать в личку или скайп.  Тема будет удалена,т.к открываем отдельный подраздел.

----------


## angara26

Марина! Поздравляю с почином!!!  :Ok:   :Ok:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Shusteer

*MAGISTRA*, Мариночка, здоровский проект!!! :Ok:  и ужасно сооблазнительно...май, море, Боюсь загадывать...Но безумно заманчиво :Tender: ...

----------


## Маргоshа

*Shusteer*, Не боись! Королевам надо косточки прогреть! И вообще, кто начнет всех согревать? У тебя уже опыт, все-таки!

----------


## Shusteer

*Маргоshа*, Ритулька, котёнок...правда ужасно хочется снова всех увидеть...в трусах на пляжУ, но боюсь загадывать...Почти поковала чемоданы на Питерскую Мартовскую встречу, и тут такой облом...до сих пор плАчу...поэтому буду стрмится, а там как Бог даст... :Smile3:

----------


## skomorox

> в трусах на пляжУ,


а море холоднючее ещё?

----------


## MAGISTRA

Море конечно не парное молоко,но сибиряки рискуют))))
Насколько я знаю  с 24 открывается сезон

----------


## Shusteer

> а море холоднючее ещё?


да ладно...для северян 11 градусов-уже можно купаться...у нас вода в реках летом такой температуры...иногда правда теплее бывает :Yes4:

----------


## Маргоshа

> а море холоднючее ещё?


Ириш, море к 20 будет. При нашем горячем расположении духа  - само то!
Я часто выезжаю на майские праздники, купаемся, вроде не болели.

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Дорогие южанки! Красавицы!
Вот уже как  час официально весна идет к новому времени,где будут петь птицы,расцветать красками мир. А значит и мы,зацелованные,задаренные подарками,поздравлениями с 8 марта начнем расцветать и радовать своей яркой красотой и обаянием особенно шикарно!  Я поздравляю вас!  И желаю всегда чувствовать себя настоящими волшебницами,для которых все возможно,только пожелай! С весной Вас!!!!*

----------


## MAGISTRA

*ВНИМАНИЕ!!!

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ - ЮФО И СКФО!

ПРОШУ ЖЕЛАЮЩИХ ОТПИСАТЬСЯ МНЕ В  "ЛИЧКУ"!

ВОЗМОЖЕН  ТЕРРИТОРИАЛЬНЫЙ  ПЕРЕНОС  "АРТ-МАГИСТРАЛИ"  В СТАВРОПОЛЬ-

 СО ЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНЫМ УМЕНЬШЕНИЕМ ОПЛАТЫ ЗА УЧАСТИЕ!!!!* 

Формат.Статус. Предложения - остаются прежними

----------


## MAGISTRA

Уважаемые коллеги!
Внимание! 
Фестиваль "Арт-Магистраль" состоится мае в Ставрополе.
О финансовых изменениях сообщу в личке.

Осенний фестиваль и последующие будут проходить в Сочи(Адлере)

ЗАЯВКИ ПРИНИМАЮ. ПИШИТЕ.  ФОРУМЧАНЕ и ГОСТИ НАШЕГО ДОМА.

----------


## Наталья Батечко

Здравствуйте, я новичок на формуе, но далеко не новичок в профессии, Живу в Анапе, веду все что можно вести, свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы, выпускные, детские праздники. С удовольствием влилась бы в ряды южных тамадеев. 
Теперь о вопросе где купить все к празднику в Краснодаре. Торговые центры Мега и Красная площадь, магазины "Все по 36" ( или фикс фри, к сожалению не владею английским, не знаю как правильно написать) Там можно купить помпоны для чер-лидеров, леи для гавайских конкурсов, медали, дешевые шляпки карнавальные, просто шляпы ( это могут быть всякие мачо или к ретро вечеринке в стиле "Чикаго"). А так же магазины "Дуремаркет" и "Все для свадьбы" на Вишняковском рынке. Они находится ближе к остановки Павлова и эта часть рынка называется Павловский рынок. Это оптовая продажа, там все что нужно шары, парики, маски, костюмы , приколы и прочая лабудень

----------


## MAGISTRA

Южане, только для Вас!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Девочки,мальчики! Кто приезжает на фестиваль отпишитесь в теме время приезда и отъезда!
Напоминаю,что заезд -16 мая - вечером -открытие
20 - закрытие 
21- отъезд и кто остается на праздники!

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

Рада приветствовать всех ЮЖАН!!! Прошу принять и меня в свои ряды. Живу я в республике Адыгея, но г.Краснодар от меня, что называется «в двух шагах»,  необходимо лишь проехать по мосту через реку Кубань. Работаю в Краснодаре управляющей складского комплекса, а для души веду всё, что можно, подумываю заняться основательно. Работаю в паре с сыном. Хотелось бы встретиться с Вами на фестивале, но пока не получается.

----------


## slava70

Здравствуйте Уважаемые . Зовут меня Вячеслав , возглавляю фирму по организации праздников. Сам ведущий уже долгое время. Буду признателен если примете в свои ряды))))

----------


## MAGISTRA

Наташа, да еще не раз встретимся :Tender: ! Слава - только добро пожаловать!

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

Встретимся конечно.

----------


## MAGISTRA

*ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНАЯ ПРОГРАММА*
МЕЖДУНАРОДНОГО ФЕСТИВАЛЯ МАСТЕРОВ ПРАЗДНИКА
«АРТ-МАГИСТРАЛЬ-2011» - СТАВРОПОЛЬ

16 мая
• Заезд, регистрация участников
• Церемония открытия фестиваля «Арт-Магистраль»
• Мастер-класс «Игровые технологии: Свадьба, Юбилей, Выпускной» - В.В.Панфилов (Москва)
• Тренинг «Арт-Психология» - Т.Овчеренко (Ставрополь)
Личностный рост, развитие коммуникативных способностей, создание доверительных отношений
• «Семинары для молодоженов и другие нестандартные способы продвижения услуг» -круглый стол – практикум.Ася Беглярова (Мариуполь)
• Арт-конструктор «Свадьба от А до Я» (участники фестиваля)

17 мая
• Семинар «Сценарно-режиссерские технологии в контексте праздничной культуры» - Т.Ю.Смирнягина (Москва)
• Мастер-класс «Универсальные игры» - В.В.Панфилов (Москва)
• Мастер-класс «Танцуют все!» - аниматорский танец в арсенале ведущего: диско,60-е, исторический танец, современные направления.
• Семинар "Интернет как рекламная площадка ведущего и компании по организации праздников". Ася Беглярова, Денис Блохнин (Мариуполь)
• Арт-конструктор «Юбилей» (участники фестиваля)

18 мая
• Семинар «Сценарно-режиссерские технологии: Тематическая программа с элементами театрализации» - Т.Ю.Смирнягина (Москва)
• Мастер-класс «Система летних, пляжных, дворовых игр» - В.В.Панфилов (Москва)
• Тренинг «Арт-Психология» - Снятие зажимов и блоков, восстановление после мероприятий, энергетический ресурс – Т.Овчеренко(Ставрополь)
• Круглый стол «Система продаж – от звонка клиента до воплощения» Ася Беглярова (Мариуполь)
• Круглый стол « Общественная организация в помощь ведущего. Участие в городских
проектах, политических акциях и другие аспекты работы» - Ольга Шруб (Черкассы)


19 мая
• Тренинг «Актерское мастерство, сценическая речь»
• Мастер-класс «Детские программы» - Ася Беглярова (Мариуполь)
-«Школа пиратов» - выпускной в детском саду
-«Вокруг света за один день лета» - выпускной в 4ом классе
-«Тайна третьей планеты» - программа для 1-3 классов
• Детские программы от участников фестиваля
• Тренинг – программа «Выпускной в 9 - 11 классе» (участники фестиваля)

20 мая

• Конкурс « Призвание дарить праздник» . Программы от участников фестиваля.
• Круглый стол «Городские праздники, международные проекты, конкурсы (на примерах Российских конкурсов "Российская женщина","Миссис Россия", Фестиваль детского и юношеского творчества и др)
• Закрытие фестиваля, вручение именных свидетельств ОО МОД «Интернациональный Дом творчества», дипломов ТАРКО «Эвента-профи».
• Награждение победителей конкурса «Призвание дарить праздник» - дипломы лауреатов, награды, Гран-при.
• Вечеринка

----------


## MAGISTRA

*ДО ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "АРТ - МАГИСТРАЛЬ"  - 1 МЕСЯЦ!!!!!!* 

Вчера состоялась первая встреча участников из Ставрополя! Инициативной группой принято решение и  мы можем поздравить себя с созданием

*КЛУБА ВЕДУЩИХ СТАВРОПОЛЬЯ!*!!!! УРА!!!!

----------


## MAGISTRA

"Магистраль" набирает скорость! Итак друзья - для тех,кто уже с нами и кто возможно успеет взять билет и приедет к нам! Каждому дню присвоен свой цвет: зеленый,красный, желтый,синий ( цвет безоблачного неба),радужный день. Это и в цвете одежды и настроения! В течении всех дней проводится конкурс "Призвание дарить праздник",где участники фестиваля имеют возможность продемонстрировать талант,мастерство и получить награды! Программа фестиваля очень насыщена и прошу участников подготовиться к 5 рабочим дням,где будет место и серьезной работе,учебе,отдыху и веселью!! Творческий подход крайне необходим каждому! Пусть магистральная дорога будет легкой,яркой и полезно! А с отличными попутчиками в дороге всегда интересно!

*16 мая - Горит зеленый светофор! День зеленого цвета!*

до 13 часов - заезд,регистрация участников

14.00 - Открытие фестиваля "Арт-Магистраль"

15.30 - Круглый стол "Система продаж" - Ася Беглярова -Мариуполь

17.00 - Семинар-тренинг " Презентация профессиональных качеств.Программа личностного роста" -Татьяна Овчаренко -Ставрополь

20.00 - Круглый стол "Общественные организации в помощь ведущему" -Ольга Шруб -Николаев

21.00 - Игра "Остров" - выживает сильнейший

*17 мая -Желтый светофор! Внимание)))*

10.00 - Мастер-класс "Игровые технологии: Свадьба,Юбилей,Выпускной" - Владислав Панфилов -Москва

14.00 - Арт-Психология "Снятие стрессов,зажимов,восстановление после мероприятий" -Татьяна Овчаренко -Ставрополь

16.30 - "Танцуют все" - аниматорские танцы

19.00 - Круглый стол" Семинары для молодоженов и другие нестандартные способы продвижения услуг" -Ася Беглярова -Мариуполь

20.30 - Круглый стол-практикум "Свадьба"


*18 мая -Красный светофор! День красного цвета*

10.00 Лекция " Сценарно-режиссерские технологии в контексте праздничной культуры" Татьяна Смирнягина - Москва

12.00 - Сценическая речь - Светлана Степаненко -Ставрополь

14.00 - "Искусство звукорежиссера,диджея"

15.00 - Игровые технологии: Универсальные игры -Владислав Панфилов -Москва

19.00 - Лекция " Сценарно-режиссерские технологии в контексте праздничной культуры" Татьяна Смирнягина - Москва (2 часть)

21.00 - Круглый стол-практикум "Выпускной"

*19 мая - День цвета неба!*

10.00 Игровые технологии"Система летних,пляжных,дворовых игр" -Владислав Панфилов -Москва

12.00 - Лекция -практикум "Гигиена голоса" Нина Колесникова -педагог по вокалу СККИ -Ставрополь (консультацияя фониатора)

14.00 - Мастер-класс: Сценарно-режиссерские технологии: тематическая программа с элементами театрализации.
1. Шоу-программы
Композиция пространства:
Композиция программы: тема, форма, жанр.
Совместная разработка оригинального проекта тематической программы с элементами театрализации -Татяна Смирнягина - Москва

19.00 - Спортивная разминка "Мой вклад в Олимпиаду"

20.00 - «Интернет – как рекламная площадка ведущего и компании по организации праздника» Денис Блохнин -Мариуполь

21.30 - Круглый стол-практикум "Юбилей"

*20 мая - День радуги!*

10.00 - Творческий час

11.00 - Актерское мастерство- Борис Щербаков (актер драматического театра им.М.Ю.Лермонтова) - Ставрополь

14.00 - Сценическая речь - Светлана Степаненко(актриса драматического театра им.М.Ю.Лермонтова)-Ставрополь

15.00 - Семинар-практикум "Детские праздники" -Ася Беглярова +участники фестиваля

19.30 - Игра "Мафия" ( Костюм в стиле Чикаго - обязателен)

22.00 - Церемония закрытия фестиваля "Арт-Магистраль"

- Награждение победителей конкурса "Призвание дарить праздник"

-Вручение свидетельств МОД "Интернациональный Дом Творчества"

- Праздник "для души"

*21 мая - День Ставропольского края*
- провожаем, обнимаем,уже скучаем
- идем на гулянья,концерты.

----------


## Cvetok-030303

Девченки с большим удовольствием присоединяюсь к ВАМ!!!!!Я из Майкопа!!!Хотя проживаю тут только 4 года!Очень желею, что не могу попасть на "Арт - Магистраль"!!!!Так как только приехала с Киева!!!!Но Ольга Пупс передаст и привезет Вам большой привет от всех кто собирался в Киеве!!!!

----------


## Виктория Очень Добрая

Здравствуйте форумчане!!! Я живу в Кореновском районе Краснодарского края!!! С удовольствием присоединяюсь к вам, коллеги!!!

----------


## irina77

Доброе время суток, уважаемые!!!!!!Рада, что могу войти в Ваши ряды. Я живу и работаю в городе Будённовске.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Ирина,Вика! Добро пожаловать! Располагайтесь и будем творчески дружить!
Ирочка,возможно мы и встречались. Я несколько лет назад делала день города у вас. Приглашаю в Клуб Мастеров Праздника Ставропольского края. Тема есть одноименная. Посмотри,может будет интересно. Мы часто встречаемся,у нас проводятся внутренние семинары,соц.проекты,коммерческие.

----------


## Олеся Соколова

Всем привет!! Я из Краснодара-живу тут 4 недели!!!!! А переехала из Волгоградской обл. В Краснодаре родилась и буду жить теперь вечно!!)) Примите меня ?

----------


## Кубаночка

> Я из Краснодара


 Землячка! Да ещё и ТЁЗКА!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## маррина

Здравствуйте! я тоже из Краснодарского края-живу в Геленджике.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Девчонки,здорово! Наконец-то и краснодарский край оживает!! Урра! И сразу вас приглашаю в Сочи! Жить рядом и не побывать на Арт-Магистрали??? Ждем вас!!!

----------


## Виктория Очень Добрая

> Девчонки,здорово! Наконец-то и краснодарский край оживает!! Урра! И сразу вас приглашаю в Сочи! Жить рядом и не побывать на Арт-Магистрали??? Ждем вас!!!


 а если есть где остановиться? такой вариант участия возможен? и сколько тогда это будет стоить?

----------


## MAGISTRA

Без проживания - 12.000

----------


## ZAREVNA

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ ИЗ СОЧИ!!! ОТ ФОРУМА В ВОСТОРГЕ!!Я ПОКА ТОЛЬКО НАЧИНАЮ ТАМАДИТЬ!!  ПОСТАРАЮСЬ ВНЕСТИ ПОЛЕЗНЫЙ ВКЛАД! :Smile3:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Доброго времени!!!Уважаемые коллеги...извините за оффтоп...но хочу спросить...едем за шубой или в Сочи или в Пятигорск...сами мы ведущие..в покупке шуб люди не смыслящие...может кто поможет?!Заранее благодарны!!!!если поедем или в Сочи или в Пятигорск готовы встрече с местными тамадами-ведущими и к беседам задушевным)))

----------


## Саня Кэп

Товарисчи ПЕСЕЦ ЖДЁТ!!!!коллеги -ведущие из Пятигорска или Сочи!ОТКЛИКНИТЕСЬ!!!хотем совместить поездку за шубой с приятным общением!!

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

Александр, чуть дальше Пятигорска, есть шубный рынок - огромный, цены там дешевле чем в Пятигорске. Сейчас он работает только по вторникам и то до обеда. Я сама там не была - мечтаю, а мои коллеги прикупили себе там классные шубки. Правда, сейчас сезон - соответственно цена выше, если моя информация будет полезной, могу все разузнать подробней, а именно где он находится...

Я в начале ответила на сообщение, а потом увидела в какой я темке! Я дома! И я с вами!

----------


## Саня Кэп

Татьяна СПАСИБО!!если что то узнаете пишите..ну и можем где нибудь встретиться за рынком для обмывки шубы и творческого общения))

----------


## Я_Аня

Здравствуйте! Я из Краснодара. Но, я только начинаю заниматься творчеством. А вообще я бухгалтер)))))))))))
Буду рада знакомству! :Yes4:

----------


## леди диана

Вечер добрый всем!Я тоже С краснодарского края,с города Туапсе,что на Черном море.Приятно познакомиться!

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Уважаемые коллеги!

Представляем вам новый проект 
для специалистов индустрии праздника Южного и Северо -Кавказского федеральных  округов 

ЮЖНО-РОССИЙСКАЯ АКАДЕМИЯ ИВЕНТ-ТЕХНОЛОГИЙ "СФЕРА"**

Для кого создан проект? Если ваша сфера деятельности:ведущие, ивент -менеджеры, руководители творческих компаний,игротехники, диджеи, видеографы,фотографы,дизайнеры,увлеченные творчеством и событиями в южных регионах - значит вам будет полезно и интересно!


Проект создан при поддержке ОО МОД "Интернациональный Дом творчества"  

Мы имеем возможность участвовать в мастер-классах,семинарах,выставках с участием ведущих мастеров праздника,бизнес-тренеров, актеров,режиссеров, музыкантов, руководителей  крупных компаний и специалистов творческих и технических профессий.


Мероприятия будут проводиться 1-2 раз в месяц  по профилю. 

Соискатель имеет право принять  единовременное участие в семинаре(мастер-классе)по итогам которого будет вручен ДИПЛОМ УЧАСТНИКА

Соискатели, подавшие заявку и принявшие  участие в  полном курсе проектf  получают документ о повышении квалификации по профильным специальностям.

Участники "СФЕРЫ" имеют возможность получить 50% скидку или официальное бесплатное приглашение на III Международный Фестиваль Мастеров Праздника "Арт-Магистраль" или другие 
официальные мероприятия.

В ближайшее  время на форуме "Ин-ку" и форуме "Сферы" будет представлена программа,где вы можете выбрать интересующее мероприятие.
[IMG]http://*********net/2727032m.jpg[/IMG]
Автор проекта и руководитель - Голик Марина Васильевна
Полномочный Представитель ОО МОД "Интернациональный Дом Творчества" в ЮФО и СКФО

Тема открыта к обсуждению,предложениям. Добро Пожаловать!!!
Мы вам РАДЫ!
*

Информационная тема здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4357593

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Уважаемые коллеги! 

5 -6  июня 2012 года в Ставрополе

Открытие Южно-Российской Академии Ивент-Технологий "Сфера"!

Стартует  "Летний курс ведущих праздничных событий "


Интерактивный тренинг «ВАУ - У МЕНЯ ИДЕЯ!»

Уникальный  проект Майкла Смайла и Натальи Карасевой (г.Москва)


ТВОРЧЕСКАЯ ЛАБОРАТОРИЯ 812 

предлагает вам взглянуть на обыденные рабочие будни работников искусства (и всем кто с этим соприкасается) с иной точки зрения. На основе старого проверенного тренинга «Вешалка или праздник по-новому», использованы новые приемы, тесты, задания, техники которые способствуют активизации правого полушария, высвобождая огромную силу творческого потенциала направленного в лоно своей любимой деятельности.

1.	В тренинге вы пройдете 5 тестов на творческую составляющую и получите исчерпывающий психологический анализ результатов.

2.	Вами будут познаны и отработаны 5 техник по быстрому запуску латерального мышления. Методика генерации и фиксации идей.

3.	Командное (групповое) взаимодействие, его творческие способности.

4.	Вы пройдете тренинг в тренинге по правополушарному рисованию и сможете сравнить результат ваших идей до и после тренинга.

5.	Речь ведущего (аниматора, лектора) – музыкальность, темп, драматургия.

6.	«Похороны» стереотипов. Творчество во всем. Техника освобождения места для идеи.

7.	Синхронизация. Работа со стимулами для создания новой идеи.

8.	Мотивация к творчеству. Новизна и успешность идеи.

ЦЕЛЬ:отработать навыки креативности и открыть новые ресурсы в творчестве

ЗАДАЧИ:
- знакомство с принципом латерального мышления, обучение принципу латерального мышления
- отработка и закрепление навыков латерального мышления
- дать возможность в дальнейшем использовать эти техники самим
- развитие интуитивного восприятия

МЕТОДИКИ , КОТОРЫЕ БУДУТ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬСЯ:
- методика Эдварда Де Боно
-арт-терапевтические методики, в том числе методика правополушарного рисования...


Количество участников - 15 человек
Ориентировочная стоимость - 12.500 рублей 
По окончанию обучения все участники получают дипломы.*

*Открыта запись участников:* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4360076

----------


## MAGISTRA

ХВАТИТ!  Хватит -праздников "под копирку"! Хватит - стандартных развлечений!  Есть шанс - стать единственным ведущим в  вашем городе о котором будут говорить:" ОН ЛУЧШЕ ВСЕХ!"

*5-6 июня  в Ставрополе!*




*Звоните: 8-961-449-07-80*

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Уважаемые коллеги!
На  креативный тренинг Майка Смайла и Натальи Карасевой осталось одно место!! Создаем резервный список участников!*

----------


## MAGISTRA

Коллеги! 17 мая мы будем в Краснодаре,на свадебной выставке - есть большое желание встретиться с вами!!

----------


## любимчик

Внимание, коллеги! 
Центр праздничной анимации ОЖИВЛЯЖ
Южная ивент компания
Новый театр кукол
При поддержке:
Администрации города Краснодара
Представляет:
*Первый летний
Южнороссийский фестивальдетской анимации
«ВРЕМЯ ДЕТСТВА!»*


Пресс-релиз:
Культурно-массовое мероприятие, которое пройдет  2 июня 2012 г. в городе Краснодаре по ул. Красной, Первомайском сквере (сквере им. Жукова).


В ПРОГРАММЕ ФЕСТИВАЯ
1.	Фестивально-конкурсная программа
2.	Парад участников
3.	Культурно-развлекательная программа


Целевая аудитория фестиваля: семьи с детьми до 15-16 лет.

Зрителям Фестиваля:
Участие в культурно-массовом мероприятии – Фестивале детской анимации, приуроченном к празднованию Международного дня защиты детей. Организация досуга и свободного времени, возможность принять участие в конкурсах и игровых программах, получить призы, подарки и сувениры.

Участникам Фестиваля:
Масштабная реклама как на самом мероприятии, так и в СМИ, привлечение целевой	 аудитории и прямое общение с потенциальными клиентами, демонстрация эксклюзивных возможностей и услуг, предоставляемых Участником. 

Программа фестиваля:
1.	Фестивально-конкурсная программа (критерии оценки):
1.1.	Лучшая конкурсно-игровая программа;
1.2.	Лучшая театрализованная постановка;
1.3.	Лучшая работа актеров-аниматоров;
1.4.	Лучшее актерское исполнение роли в ростовой кукле;
1.5.	Лучшая конструкция ростовой куклы;
1.6.	Лучший дизайн костюма.

2.	Парад
Праздничный парад участников Фестиваля по маршруту: ул. Красная от пересечения с ул. Горького–сквер им. Жукова.

3.	Культурно-развлекательная программа
Шоу-программа в сквере им. Жукова, подведение итогов Фестиваля, выступление членов жюри, награждение победителей в номинациях.

Положение фестиваля здесь:
http://narod.ru/disk/50137548001.1c6...1%8F.docx.html

----------


## ludmila_zub

Уже собираю чумаданы на октябрь.Читая Тюменскую маёвку поняла, что надо брать усё с собой (флешки, фотики, коньячок, купальник, спортивный костюм, ) а скорее всего только глаза и уши.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Людочка, настроение в первую очередь! А там и все остальное пригодится)))

----------


## MAGISTRA

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги!
Приглашаем вас на дружескую встречу ведущих праздников Юга России!
Мы так давно общаемся в инете,на форумах, встречаемся с кем-то на семинарах и фестивалях,но у нас никогда не хватает времени,чтобы  поговорить!! Настал момент,чтобы просто собраться,познакомиться, пообщаться  за работу и жизнь, поделиться опытом.. Это исключительно дружеская встреча!! Возможно на море ( Краснодарский край), возможно  левом берегу Дона в Ростове.  Приглашаю к обсуждению всех  южан! 
Предварительно - 2 дня (вторник-среда)
Конец июля - начало августа 

Жду ваших отзывов,предложений,пожеланий!!!

----------


## malek

Всем, всем, всем добрый вечер!!! :Smile3: 
Меня зовут Наталья Афонина, я из горда Краснодара!!! :Ok: 
Занимаюсь организацией и поведением праздничных мероприятий на протяжении 4-х лет!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Наташа, добро пожаловать!  Знакомых ведущих в Краснодаре стало больше! :Tender:

----------


## ягода81

Здравствуйте земляки! Меня зовут Ольга, организацией праздников занимаюсь только среди близких... :Tu:  Поэтому интересуюсь следующим- подскажите, а из Анапы профессионалы есть?

----------


## MAGISTRA

:011: *10-11 декабря в Ставрополе!

НОВОГОДНЯЯ АССАМБЛЕЯ МАСТЕРОВ ПРАЗДНИКА -2012*
_Мастера «Новогодней Ассамблеи»:
_
*Галина Григорьева - г. Нижний Новгород.* Л_ауреат и победитель всероссийских конкурсов мастеров досуга. Член жюри профессиональных конкурсов специалистов праздничной индустрии, автор множества игровых и развлекательных программ, опытный Ведущий, организовавший сотни различных праздников._

*
Мастер-класс «Новогодняя свистопляска»*
*Игровые программы: «Кумадэ», «Ларец Желаний», «Змея Клеопатры», «Испытай судьбу» идр.В подарок участнику вручается авторский диск со сценариями и музыкальным материалом 16 игровых программ*.[/B][/CENTER]


*Николай Шуть - г.Харьков (Украина)* _уникальный игротехник, поэт, композитор, автор сборников игровых программ, доцент кафедры эстетического воспитания Харьковского педагогического университета им. Г.Сковороды_. 

*Мастер-классы:

«Игра -2013» .Современные игровые технологии
«Эффект Деда Мороза и Снегурочки». Новогодняя перезагрузка
Креативность – секрет успеха. Авторские методики!*

*Ася Беглярова - г.Мариуполь (Украина)* _Сценарист, режиссер, бизнес-тренер, ведущая праздников и торжеств, event- менеджер, автор и руководитель интернет проекта "Мир Вечеринок", арт-директор студии авторских праздников "31 июня", дипломированный участник международных и всеукраинских форумов ведущих 
праздничной индустрии, сертифицированный бизнес-тренер, арт-директор международного фестиваля мастеров индустрии праздника "Арт-Магистраль"(г.Мариуполь, Украина)
_

*Мастер-классы:

«KVTIRNIK шоу»
Игровые и анимационные танцы
Внимание! Корпоратив!
Бонус для участников: праздничный бизнес -2013
*

По итогам мероприятия участникам вручаются дипломы, награды конкурса, подарки.

Условия участия:
Стоимость участия: 6500 рублей (наличный расчет) 7000 рублей (безналичный расчет)
*В стоимость входит: аккредитация участника – участие, раздаточный материал для работы, два обеда,
Кофе - брейки, участие в учебной программе-банкете;

*Форма заявки: ФИО, город/село, должность, организация, моб. телефон участника! электронный адрес, паспортные данные с пропиской. Отправить факсом или на электронную почту;

*Предоплата для частных лиц: 100% на карту Сбербанка России и/или оплата в бухгалтерию проекта; со всеми участниками заключается договор; (Номер карты:4276 8600 1868 0377,09/14 на имя Голик М.В)
Для организаций осуществляется стандартная форма расчетов.

*Проживание и трансфер осуществляется за счет участников и командирующей стороны;

Телефоны организаторов:
Голик Марина Васильевна /руководитель ЮРАИТ «Сфера» /8-961-449-07-80(Билайн), 
Рытченко Марина Ивановна /главный бухгалтер/ 8-905-413-37-75 (Билайн)

----------


## PAN

> Галина Григорьева - г. Нижний Новгород


Фото, плиз... Чует сердце - встречались, но никак не вспомню...

----------


## MAGISTRA

http://www.eventnn.ru/articles/item/3/801/

вот здесь можно посмотреть

----------


## Zamed

Добрый вечер! Что-то смотрю здесь давно никто не появлялся. Буду рада, если вольюсь в ряды южан. Сама я из г.Новороссийска, занимаюсь организацией событий, хочу заниматься всем: организовывать, вести (это вообще мечта), заниматься оформлением (пока только шарами ) ну и далее по бесконечному списку. Привет всем из Анапы (вы так близко от нас)!!!

----------


## ИРита

Доброго времени суток, форумчане. есть здесь ко то из Кисловодска? в июле решила приехать в ваш замечательный город.  Посоветуйте, где лучше ( дешевле) выйдет снять жилье и купить курсовку в санаторий, или купить путёвку. Все входящие в стоимость путёвки процедуры мне не нужны. в деньгах то же ограниченна, поэтому, как любая рыба ищу где глубже и где лучше.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Уважаемые коллеги!

Для тех,чтбе призвание дарить праздник детям!

Грандиозное событие - шесть стран участников!

Присоединяйтесь!

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...10#post4679110

[IMG]http://*********org/3959498m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Geshka

Здвствуй, Южный регион! Очень медленно, но верно пытаюсь выйти на связь! Первая ласточка была в декабре 2012 года в Ставрополе на семинаре, далее Гелиос - апрель 2013, теперь пытаюсь вникнуть во все законы жизни Дома in-ku. Рада буду познакомиться со всеми, рада буду продолжить знакомство....

----------


## Сенова Оксана

внимание
26 января 2014 года в г. Ростов-на-Дону!
27 января 2014 года в г. Краснодар!
высаживается ВДВ - Выездной Десант Ведущих, готовых поделиться с вами своими идеями безупречного ПРАЗДНИКА!
Вы обязательно получите взрыв ЭМОЦИЙ и "упадете" в воронку ПОЗИТИВА, ДРАЙВА и КРЕАТИВА!
Приходите сами, приводите друзей.....

Преподаватели ВДВ:
Солодова Анна (vovana) - г.Минеральные Воды – 
Батырская Элла - г.Уфа – 
Сенова Оксана - г.Магнитогорск - 
Альтергот Юлия (Юльчита) - 
Овсянникова Наталья (Мегатой) – г.Краснодар - 
Светлана Островских (Мишкина) - г.Тюмень - 

Продолжительность семинара – 6 РАБОЧИХ часов 
(выступления мастеров, кофе-брейки, свободное общение, вручение сертификатов)
Приглашаем всех желающих окунуться в атмосферу творческого полета вместе с нашими десантниками.

Стоимость семинара - 5000 руб (в стоимость входит: участие, кофе-брейки, орг.комплект, заархивированный материал выступающих)
Дополнительная информация в грyппе ВДВ http://vk.com/club50515464
Программа семинара - https://vk.com/topic-50515464_28760139
Информация по двум городам и сама запись происходит здесь:
Ростов http://vk.com/topic-50515464_29046596
Краснодар http://vk.com/topic-50515464_29046799

Будем рады встрече!!!

----------


## Петухова Ольга

здравствуйте! ау, Форумчане! чего-то здесь тихо. ведь нас много! или не туда забрела? Думала познакомиться с земляками! Всех благ вам!

----------

